# Contempo air lock?



## Ted_Kent (Nov 25, 2017)

Trying to confirm my thoughts on this problem.

Installed a contempo recently, mobile unit with flojet. Upon heating for the first time i followed the open steam valves and groups while heating instruction but my right hand group (2 group) didn't get warm, let alone hot. So i followed the instruction of cracking open the group pipe on top of the boiler for a bit, closed it up and waiting...red hot group.

However my water pressure on idle seems to like sitting in the red around 13, as soon as i open a group up it drops to 9 bar as per pump pressure setting but when i turn the group off, within a few seconds its back up to 13 again. Does this sound like it still has a air lock? i have repeated the opening of the group pipework a few times but still it has higher water pressure than the other contempo we have.

Any advice? or just keep on opening the group pipes and assume its a stubborn air lock.

It is worth pointing out that when i crack the group pipework on the top of the boiler the pressure drops to 0 straight away and seems to stay 0-3 until i operate a group again and it'll go to 9 and then turn group off, straight back up to 13.


----------

